# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Διαταραχή άγχους κρίση ή θέμα με την καρδιά;;

## Renia

Αγαπητά μέλη καλησπέρα,

Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω την κατάσταση που βιώνω όσο πιο σύντομα και κατανοητά γίνεται.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 4 μήνες περίπου, όπου ένα βράδυ πετάχτηκα απο τον ύπνο, σχεδόν με τρόμο-σαν να με τράβηξε ένα χέρι-, με μια ανεξήγητη ταχυκαρδία (νόμιζα θα βγει η καρδιά μου απο το σώμα μου), πόνο στο στήθος, ιδρώτα, δύσπνοια, μούδιασμα χέρια πόδια & σαγόνι, έντονη ανησυχία και φόβο. Από τον πανικό μου ξύπνησα τον σύζυγό μου φωνάζοντάς του οτι δεν είμαι καλά και τρομοκρατημένη πηγαινοερχόμουν σε όλα τα δωμάτια του διαμερίσματός μας. Νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω κάτι σοβαρό! Εκείνος με καθησύχασε, πήρα κάποιες βαθιές αναπνοές και αφού κάθισα και ήπια νερό, ηρέμησα. Λίγο μόλις συνήλθα έκανα εμετό. Το συμβάν αυτό, με θορύβησε αρκετά και ξεκίνησα μια διαδικασία επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς: καρδιολόγο, παθολόγο, γαστρεντερολόγο. Οι εξετάσεις της καρδιάς ειναι φυσιολογικές (καρδιογράφημα, τρίπλεξ, χόλτερ ρυθμού), οι εξετάσεις αίματος επίσης, ωστόσο ανακάλυψα οτι έχω γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και οισοφαγίτιδα. Συνεπώς, ξεκίνησα να κάνω μια θεραπεία με χάπια γιατί είχα και ελικοβακτηρίδιο του πυλωρού. Ο γαστρεντερολόγος μου εξήγησε πως αυτό το επεισόδιο εντονης ταχυκαρδίας συνυγορεί για παλινδρόμηση σε συνδυασμό με το βαρύ γεύμα που είχα εκείνο το βράδυ.
Το θέμα είναι οτι το ίδιο περιστατικό συνέβη 2η φορά μεσα σε εκείνον το μήνα πάλι το βράδυ στον ύπνο, με αποτέλεσμα αφού ηρέμησα να παμε στα επείγοντα για μια δεύτερη γνώμη. Όλα φυσιολογικά μου είπαν. Παιδικό καρδιογράφημα!!
Πήγα και σε δεύτερο καρδιολόγο, μετά απο καμια εβδομάδα, ο οποίος μου διαβεβαίωσε οτι είμαι καλά!!

Οι μήνες πέρασαν προσπαθώντας να μη σκέφτομαι οτι έχει πρόβλημα η καρδιά μου, όμως πριν απο λίγες ημέρες συνέβη το ίδιο. Ξύπνησα από τον ύπνο, χωρίς βέβαια τα υπόλοιπα συμτπωματα τρέμουλο, πόνο στο στήθος κτλ. Για να μην μακρυγορώ πήγα στα επείγοντα ως καλή πελάτισσα μου έκανα εξονυχιστικές εξετάσεις (καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχο, γενικές αίματος και μια ειδική για θρομβώσεις) οι οποίες ήταν όλες καλές.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτά τα 3 περιστατικά είναι επεισοδια παροξυσμικής ταχυκαρδίας - έψαξα στον Dr. Google- που συμβαίνουν και σε υγιή άτομα ή αν είναι κάποιες κρίσεις άγχους/πανικού. Ιδίως γιατί μέχρι στιγμής έχουν συμβεί μόνο βράδυ στον ύπνο.

Υπάρχει κάποιος-α που να έχει βιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο; Πώς το χειριστήκατε στη συνέχεια;

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Nafkoko

> Αγαπητά μέλη καλησπέρα,
> 
> Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω την κατάσταση που βιώνω όσο πιο σύντομα και κατανοητά γίνεται.
> 
> Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 4 μήνες περίπου, όπου ένα βράδυ πετάχτηκα απο τον ύπνο, σχεδόν με τρόμο-σαν να με τράβηξε ένα χέρι-, με μια ανεξήγητη ταχυκαρδία (νόμιζα θα βγει η καρδιά μου απο το σώμα μου), πόνο στο στήθος, ιδρώτα, δύσπνοια, μούδιασμα χέρια πόδια & σαγόνι, έντονη ανησυχία και φόβο. Από τον πανικό μου ξύπνησα τον σύζυγό μου φωνάζοντάς του οτι δεν είμαι καλά και τρομοκρατημένη πηγαινοερχόμουν σε όλα τα δωμάτια του διαμερίσματός μας. Νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω κάτι σοβαρό! Εκείνος με καθησύχασε, πήρα κάποιες βαθιές αναπνοές και αφού κάθισα και ήπια νερό, ηρέμησα. Λίγο μόλις συνήλθα έκανα εμετό. Το συμβάν αυτό, με θορύβησε αρκετά και ξεκίνησα μια διαδικασία επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς: καρδιολόγο, παθολόγο, γαστρεντερολόγο. Οι εξετάσεις της καρδιάς ειναι φυσιολογικές (καρδιογράφημα, τρίπλεξ, χόλτερ ρυθμού), οι εξετάσεις αίματος επίσης, ωστόσο ανακάλυψα οτι έχω γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση και οισοφαγίτιδα. Συνεπώς, ξεκίνησα να κάνω μια θεραπεία με χάπια γιατί είχα και ελικοβακτηρίδιο του πυλωρού. Ο γαστρεντερολόγος μου εξήγησε πως αυτό το επεισόδιο εντονης ταχυκαρδίας συνυγορεί για παλινδρόμηση σε συνδυασμό με το βαρύ γεύμα που είχα εκείνο το βράδυ.
> Το θέμα είναι οτι το ίδιο περιστατικό συνέβη 2η φορά μεσα σε εκείνον το μήνα πάλι το βράδυ στον ύπνο, με αποτέλεσμα αφού ηρέμησα να παμε στα επείγοντα για μια δεύτερη γνώμη. Όλα φυσιολογικά μου είπαν. Παιδικό καρδιογράφημα!!
> Πήγα και σε δεύτερο καρδιολόγο, μετά απο καμια εβδομάδα, ο οποίος μου διαβεβαίωσε οτι είμαι καλά!!
> 
> Οι μήνες πέρασαν προσπαθώντας να μη σκέφτομαι οτι έχει πρόβλημα η καρδιά μου, όμως πριν απο λίγες ημέρες συνέβη το ίδιο. Ξύπνησα από τον ύπνο, χωρίς βέβαια τα υπόλοιπα συμτπωματα τρέμουλο, πόνο στο στήθος κτλ. Για να μην μακρυγορώ πήγα στα επείγοντα ως καλή πελάτισσα μου έκανα εξονυχιστικές εξετάσεις (καρδιογράφημα, υπέρηχο, γενικές αίματος και μια ειδική για θρομβώσεις) οι οποίες ήταν όλες καλές.
> ...


Καλησπέρα. 
Απο οσο εγραψες θεωρω πως βίωσες πολυ έντονα περιστατικά άγχους και κρίσεων πανικού φυσικά. 
Εφόσον και οι γιατροι σου λενε πως εισαι Ενταξει προσπαθησε να το βγάλεις απο το μυαλο σου και ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο.
Προσπάθησε να το εκλογικεύσεις. Συνέβη κάτι που "τεντωσε" το συστημα σοτ;Που σε αγχωσε πολυ η σε στεναχωρησε;

----------


## nicolina

Καλησπέρα Renia,
Όταν λες ταχυκαρδία ποσους παλμούς εννοείς?Πόση ώρα διαρκούν και πως περνάνε?Μετά από πόση ώρα?Όταν πήγες στονοσοκομέιο και σου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα ...στο έκαναν ενώ είχες την ταχυπαλμία ή είχε περάσει?Εγω παλιά είχα κάποιο παθολογικό πρόβλημα το οποίο μου δημιουργούσε ετσι ξαφνικές ταχυκαρδίες και από τηνεμπειρία μου σε ρωτάω...μιας και ήταν κάτι που με ταλαιπώρησε χρόνια και δυσκολευτικα και να βρω τι τελικά είχα...μιας και λανθασμένα το απέδιδα σε αγχος.Βέβαια εμένα ήταν μια επαναλαμβανόμενη κατάσταση χρόνων.Τώρα που το έχω λύσει αυτό το θέμα ...παθαίνω καμια φορά ταχυπαλμίες μέσα στη νύχτα από αγχος όμως πιο ήπια κατάσταση.Μια ταχυπαλμία πχ γύρω στου 90-100 παλμούς που θα κρατησει λίγα λεπτά και θα πιείς λίγο παγωμένο νεράκι και θα συνέλθεις είναι απο αγχος .Η παθολογική ταχυπαλμία σε εμένα σήμαινε 160+ παλμούς που κράταγε 3 ώρες.

----------


## Renia

Καλησπέρα Nafkoko! Συνέβη κάτι πολύ δυσάρεστο πριν 2 χρόνια, για να μην μακρυγορώ ασθένησε ο πατέρας μου και έφυγε απο τη ζωή. Παράλληλα, είχα εντατικοποιήσει τους ρυθμούς δουλειάς - ίσως για να μην σκέφτομαι;;-- και άρχισα να έχω έναν φόβο για τις αρρώστιες και τις παθήσεις γενικότερα....μια αρρωστοφοβία. Μιά μου έφευγε αυτός ο φόβος και μετά επανερχόταν.

----------


## Renia

Καλησπέρα Nicolina! Εμένα κρατάνε περίπου δεκα λεπτά με ένα τέταρτο το πολύ. Γίρω στοςυ 140 παλμούς ηταν η τελευταία. Έχω πάει σε τρεις καρδιολόγους, έχω κανει καρδιογράφηματα, υπέρηχους (triplex), holter ρυθμού κτλ. και δεν εμφανίζεται κάτι παθολογικό να χτυπήσω ξύλο. Επίσης, τις δυο φορές που πήγα στα επείγοντα είχε σταματήσει από το σπίτι απλά πήγα προληπτικά και από φόβο μην με ξαναπιάσει.Η δική σου περίπτωση, αν επιτρέπεται, τι αφορά;; Τι είδους παθολογικό πρόβλημα υπάρχει;

----------


## nicolina

Αυτο που ειχα εγω ηταν μαλλον κατι που προυπηρχε εκγεννετης.Υπήρχε ενα σημειο στην καρδια(παραπληροματικο δεματιο) που καποιες φορες ενεργοποιοταν και αρχιζε να λειτουργει ως δευτερος βματοδοτης της καρδιας.Ετσι ενω εδινε παλμους ο κανονικος βηματοδοτης ...εδινε επιπλεον παλμους και αυτο το σημειο και εξου και φταναμε τους 160 παλμους.Εγω το ειχα χρονια αυτο ξεκινησε στα 20 μου περιπου στα 30 μετα τη γεννηση των παιδιων μου εγινε πιο εντονο και αρχισα να το ψαχνω πιο πολυ.Σε ηρεμια οι εξετασεις ηταν ολες καθαρες.Με συμβουλεψε ο καρδιολογος να κανω καρδιογραφημα τη στιγμη της ταχυπαλμιας...τοτεμονο φανηκε το προβλημα.Πανε 5 χρονια τωρα που εκανα ενα ablation...ενας καυτηριασμος γινεται στο σημειο που δημιουργει το προβλημα και εκ τοτε δεν το εχω ξαναπαθει .

Εσυ ομως ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις και με τοσο μικρη διαρκεια νομιζω ειναι αγχος.Και το στομαχι να ξερεις μπορει να δημιουργησει ταχυκαρδιες...οποτε προσεχε να μην τρως πολυ το βραδυ αργα.Απο τη στιγμη που εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σου και ειναι ολα καλα δεν εχεςι λογο να αγχωνεσαι.Ακομα και αυτο που ειχα εγω οπως σου ειπα με μια μικροεπεμβασουλα διορθωθηκε.

Ξερεις δυστυχως σε καποιους απο εμας παει με τη μια το μυαλο μας στο κακο και ταλαιπωρουμαστε χωρις λογω...αυτομαστιγωνομαστε.

----------


## Renia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου!Αναφορικά με το παραπληρωματικό δεμάτιο - έχω διαβάσει σχετικά άρθρα- ήταν εμφανές; Δηλαδή είχε βρεθεί στα καρδιογραφήματα; ή ήταν κεκρυμμένο; Με συγχωρείς για τις ερωτήσεις!

----------


## nicolina

Φάνηκε όταν έκανα καρδιογράφημα τη στιγμή της ταχυπαλμιας.Στις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις δε φαινόταν κάτι.

----------


## Renia

Εγω τρεις φορες εχω παθει αυτο το πραγμα. Τις δυο που πηγα στα επειγοντα ειχα ηδη ηρεμησει απο το σπιτι οποτε ειχα νορμαλ καρδιογραφημα.

----------


## nicolina

Προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να το ξεχασεις .Να σκεφτεσαι οτι αν υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα σιγουρα κατι θα εδειχναν οι εξετασεις σου.Τωρα αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει κανε ενα κοπο και πηγαινε να κανεις ενα καρδιογραφημα κατευθειαν οταν σε πιασει απλα για να αποκλεισεις και αυτη την περιπτωση.Παντως γι μενα μονο και μονο το οτι σου περναει σε δεκα λεπτακια δειχνει οτι δεν ειναι κατι.Εμενα αυτο που σου ανεφερα κραταγε στανταρ 3 ωρες και παροτι επαιρνα και χαπι οταν με επιανε για να πεσουν οι παλμοι παλι κρατουσε πολυ.Την τελευταια φορα που με επιασε κρατησε 5 ωρες.Οπως καταλαβαινεις 5 ωρες με 160 παλμους δεν ειναι ευκολη κατασταση.Ηταν αυτη ακριβως η μερα που αποφασισα και εκανα το ablation.Τωρα πλεον με πιανει καμια φορα ταχυπαλμια τη νυχτα...ειδικα αν εχω πιει αλκοολ το βραδυ ή αν ειμαι στρεσσαρισμένη.Αλλα οκ σηκωνομαι πινω λιγο παγωμενο νερακι και συνερχομαι.

----------


## Renia

Nicolina μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση!!Εύχομαι να μην σε ξαναπιάσει ποτέ καμία ταχυπαλμία!! Εγώ το αποδίδω στο άγχος που με διακατέχει απο μικρή και στη γαστροοισοφαγική παλινρόμηση με την οποία διαγνώστηκα προσφάτως. Πολλές τροφές και το αλκοόλ με ενοχλούν πλέον οπότε προσπαθώ να τηρώ μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή & να απέχω όσο μπορώ απο το αλκοόλ.

----------


## nicolina

Να εισαι καλα και να περνας παντα ομορφα!!Με θετικες σκεψεις και χωρις αγχος!!

----------


## Renia

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------

